# طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (14 يوليو 2007)

*بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى

'صدق أو لا تصدق!
هذه الطفلة الصغيرة حامل في الشهر التاسع!
القصة ليست معجزة تجلت في هذه الطفلة.. فلسنا في زمن المعجزات وانما هي جريمة اغتصاب بشعة تعرضت لها هند منذ شهور قليلة مضت ولأن المسكينة بحكم سنوات عمرها القليلة '11 عاما' لم تدرك وقتها معني ما حدث معها!
كل الذي تتذكره الضحية انها ذهبت الي نادي الخصوص لكي تنادي علي شقيقها فلم تجده.. ووجدت ذئبا بشريا في انتظارها فاستدرجها الي عمارة مجهولة وهناك اغتال المجرم براءة هند بكل خسة ونذالة ووحشية!
المثير في الأمر ورغم أن المجني عليها تعرفت علي المجرم الذي نهش جسدها أفرجت النيابة عنه لحين تضع الطفلة مولودها وبعدها يتم اجراء تحليل الحامض النووي!.. والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه هنا:
ما الذي يضمن عدم هروب المشتبه فيه؟!.. أو لا قدر الله تموت المسكينة أو يموت مولودها أثناء عملية الولادة فتموت الجريمة معهما؟!
مسكينة هند!
ذبحوا طفولتها.. فلا نتركها تنزف حتي تموت وذابحها حر طليق!
وهذه هي التفاصيل بكل بشاعتها ومرارتها في سطور هذا التحقيق!'.
هذه الجريمة الساكت عنها شيطان أخرس.. ضحيتها طفلة صغيرة لا تدرك شيئا في الحياة سوي اللعب والمرح.. مثلها مثل باقي الأطفال.. تستمع لنصائح والديها.. وتطلب منهما كل ما ترغبه ولأنها البنت الوحيدة فكانت المدللة وكل طلباتها مجابة.. وهكذا عاشت الصغيرة عشر سنوات من عمرها في براءة تحسدها عليها كثيرات في مثل عمرها!
لكن ما حدث للطفلة بعد ذلك يفوق كل تصور.. بل وخيال.. وقد يتردد كاتب قصة في صياغتها دراميا.. لكن الواقع دائما قد يكون أغرب من الخيال!
أوجاع هند
وهكذا بدأت الأحداث!
منذ خمسة شهور من الآن.. شعرت هند التلميذة بالصف الخامس الابتدائي.. والتي لم يتجاوز عمرها الحادية عشرة عاما.. بأوجاع رهيبة في بطنها.. أخذت تصرخ صرخات مدوية مزقت سكون الليل ولم يجد الأب.. سوي الذهاب بها إلي احد المستشفيات الحكومية.. وبعد ساعات قليلة طلب الأطباء من الأب عمل أشعة لبطن الصغيرة.. بعدما أعطوها بعض المهدئات والمسكنات ولأن الأسرة متواضعة الحال.. ففضل الأب.. أن تكشف طبيبة المدرسة علي صغيرته.. وتحولها الي عيادات التأمين الصحي.. وهذا هو ما حدث بالفعل..
صباح اليوم التالي.. ذهبت الأم بصحبة ابنتها الي الطبيبة.. وخلال لحظات قليلة كانت طبيبة المدرسة قد انتهت من الكشف.. ثم نظرت الي الطفلة نظرات غريبة.. وطلبت من الأم أن تغلق باب العيادة بسرعة.. وهذا ما جعل الأم تشك أن ابنتها أصيبت بمرض خطير لكن الطبيبة سألت تلميذة الابتدائي: 'انت عارفة مصابة بأيه'؟
ولم ترد هند.. لأنها فعلا لا تعرف شيئا!.. ثم نظرت الطبيبة للأم وقالت في أسي وذعر: 'بنتك حامل'!!.. وهنا صرخت الأم صرخة هائلة.. وقالت بصعوبة: انت بتقولي إيه.. دي عيلة.. من فضلك اكشفي كويس علي البنت!.. وساد صمت قليل.. تبادل خلاله الجميع النظرات!
لكن الطبيبة لم تهتم بما قالته الأم.. وأعادت نظرها الي هند مرة أخري وقالت لها: قولي الحقيقة يا بنتي.. مين اللي ضحك عليك؟!.. لكن هند لم ترد.. وفضلت السكوت.. والنظر الي الأرض.
فقالت الطبيبة للأم: لابد أن تخضع ابنتك للأشعة للتأكد من صدق تشخيصي.. ثم قالت بحسرة: أرجو أن أكون أخطأت.. ثم أعطت ورقة التحويل الطبي للأم..
انصرفت الأم مع طفلتها الي عيادة التأمين الصحي.. وأجرت هند أشعة بالفعل.. ولم تجد سوي أن تنتظر لليوم التالي حتي تستلم نتيجة الأشعة.. والذهاب بها الي الطبيبة مرة أخري..
15 دقيقة
ذهبت الأم مع طفلتها الي منزلها مرة أخري.. دون أن تتحدث أو تتكلم الأم مع ابنتها.. بينما ظلت هند صامتة لا تتكلم.. وفي المنزل.. حكت الأم للأب.. الذي اندهش في البداية لكنه نظر لصغيرته.. وقال: 'أنا مش مصدق هذا الكلام.. البنت عيلة'.
واتفق الابوان علي أن كلام الطبيبة غير دقيق!
لكن الأسرة لم تنم طيلة هذه الليلة.. وظلوا ساكتين.. حتي أشرقت شمس صباح اليوم التالي.. وقرر الأب الذهاب مع زوجته وطفلته الي عيادة التأمين الصحي لاستلام الأشعة.. والذهاب الي الطبيبة.. بعدها فاجأت الطبيبة الجميع بأن التحاليل والأشعة أثبتت أن هند حامل في الشهر الخامس!
وفي هذه الأثناء تكلمت الصغيرة.. وفجرت مفاجأة وحكت وهي تبكي قائلة¢ منذ خمسة شهور.. وبعد خروجي من المدرسة.. ذهبت الي نادي الخصوص الرياضي لكي أصطحب أخي معي الي المنزل.. لكنني لم أجده.. وفوجئت بشاب يقترب مني.. ويضع في جنبي سلاح.. ويطلب مني أن أسير معه دون أن أصرخ.. وظللت أمشي معه نصف ساعة كاملة.. من شارع لشارع.. ومن حارة لحارة.. حتي أدخلني احدي العمارات المهجورة وفتح احد أبواب الشقق بمفتاح كان معه.. وأدخلني الشقة.. ثم طلب مني خلع ملابسي.. وببراءة شديدة استكملت الطفلة كلامها: مش عارفة ليه هو طلب مني كده.. لكن فوجئت به يخلع ملابسه هو الآخر ثم يقوم بالاعتداء علي جسدي.. وهنا دمعت عينا الطفلة الصغيرة.. وقالت: اأستمر معي (15) دقيقة.. حتي انتهي مما كان يفعله.. ثم طلب مني ارتداء ملابسي مرة أخري..وتركني وحدي في الشارع.. وهددني بألا أتحدث مع أحد فيما حدث..
وبصعوبة شديدة استطعت العودة للمنزل.. بعد سؤالي أكثر من مرة عن الطريق!
ضبط واحضار!
لم يفكر الأبوان كثيرا.. بعدما نصحت الطبيبة بضرورة ابلاغ الشرطة.. وفي قسم الشرطة.. طلب رئيس المباحث من الجميع الهدوء.. وطلب من الصغيرة أوصاف هذا الشخص الذي قام بالاعتداء عليها.. وبعد لحظات كانت الصورة قد اكتملت في رأس ضابط الشرطة.. بعدما شك في أحد شباب منطقة الخصوص.. وطلب من رجاله سرعة القبض عليه وتم تحرير محضر رقم (1941) لسنة (2007) جنح الخصوص.. وبعد دقائق قليلة حضر ضابط شرطة.. يؤكد أنه لم يعثر علي الشاب.. لكنه استطاع الحصول علي بعض الصور له.. من والده وأخوته.. وعندما رأت الصغيرة الصور.. أكدت أنه نفس الشخص الذي اعتدي عليها.. وانها لم تره إلا مرة واحدة أثناء الاعتداء عليها.. وانها لا تستطيع نسيان شكله أبدا..
أحال ضابط المباحث المحضر الي النيابة.. بعد القاء القبض علي هذا الشاب في نفس اليوم.. وقررت النيابة اخلاء سبيل المتهم بضمان محل اقامته.. ولحين تضع الأم مولودها ويتم اجراء تحليل الحامض النووي.
مازالت بكرا!
وداخل مكتب الأستاذ ياسر محمد كشك المحامي التقينا بالأسرة التعيسة.. لنعرف منهم باقي المأساة قالت الأم في البداية: بعد أيام قليلة ستدخل طفلتي المستشفي لتضع جنينها.. تخيلوا أن هذه الطفلة ستصبح أما بعد أيام قليلة.. والخوف أن يصيبها مكروه أثناء الولادة.
أما الأب فقال لنا بدموعه: أخاف علي ابنتي من الموت.. فهي مازالت صغيرة علي الانجاب.. وخطر عليها أن تنجب في مثل هذه السن وما يقلقني هو هروب هذا الشاب وعدم استطاعة القبض عليه بعد ذلك..
أما 'هند' الطفلة الصغيرة فقالت لنا ودموعها تنساب منها: أعلم أن هناك مصائب تنتظرني.. لكني لم أرتكب أي شيء خطأ في حياتي.. أنا خفت من هذا الرجل لأنه كان بيهددني بالموت.
أما الأستاذ ياسر محمد كشك محامي 'هند' قال لنا: ما حدث لهند تقشعر له الأبدان فالجاني لا يجب أن يفلت من العقاب ربما النيابة أفرجت عنه بعد أن أثبت تقرير الطب الشرعي أن الطفلة مازالت بكرا.. المهم أن القانون لم يسكت عن مثل هذه الجريمة.. وأن هناك عقوبات واضحة وصريحة يحملها القانون في مثل هذه القضايا.. وسوف ينال المجرم جزاءه!

***

انتهت القصة.. وانتهي أيضا كلامنا مع الأسرة التعيسة.. لكن قبل انصرافنا.. قالت لنا 'هند' وهي تبكي بحرقة: 'عمو أنا خايفة قوي .. ثم انصرفت مع أسرتها!'
______________________
هذا اكبر ظلم فى العالم 
صلو من اجلى*


----------



## استفانوس (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

*نحن في عالم مظلم 
وفي الايام الاخيرة
والشر يجند كل قواه
نسألك يارب ان لاتدخلنا في التجربة
لكن نجنا من الشرير
كان الله في عون الفتاة واهلها​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

يااااااااااااااااا ه يا برنسيسه صحيتى الالم تانى دا انا من ساعة ما شفت البنت امبارح وأول امبارح فى برنامج 90 دقيقه وهى شايله بنتها اللى عمرها 10 أيام منظر ها يقطع القلب ............تخيلوا طفله شايله طفله ..ده منتهى الاجرام شىء لا يحدث ولا فى عالم الحيوانات ..........هذا الشخص اغتال طفولتها وبراءتها ضيع عمرها ............فعلا" سرق منها احلى سنين عمرها و  الطفله لما سألوها بتحبى تلعبى قالت لهم  ما عنديش نفس العب ...........تصوروا طفله عندها 11 سنه مبقاش عندها نفس تلعب بجد بجد منه لله ويستاهل اشد عقاب .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

انا رايت الطفلة في برنامج90دقيقة وهى تبكى وذكرني هذا بما فعلة محمد مع عائشة


----------



## *sara* (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*



> انا رايت الطفلة في برنامج90دقيقة وهى تبكى وذكرني هذا بما فعلة محمد مع عيوشة



عيـــــب هالحكــــي

عنجد ناس ما بتستحي !!!


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

 انا حزين علي الطفلة وبكيت عليها وخصتا عندما قالت المذيعة انها فقدة طفولتها                       ثانيا انا الذي لا استحى ولا الرسول الذي فعل نفس الكلام مع عيشة الطفلة البريقة                     ثالثا ان كنت تريي الكلام علي الموضوع دة خشى المنتدي الاسلامى مش هنا


----------



## snow_white7 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

اما  عن اللى  اغتال براءه هذه الطفله فأنا بجد

مش  لاقيه وصف يمكننى  ان  اصف به كلب مثله

ربنا فعلا يكون  فى عونها وعون اسرتها ..  لهم  الله.


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*



snow_white7 قال:


> اما عن اللى اغتال براءه هذه الطفله فأنا بجد
> 
> مش لاقيه وصف يمكننى ان اصف به كلب مثله
> 
> ربنا فعلا يكون فى عونها وعون اسرتها .. لهم الله.


 
هذا اذا كان شاب و طفلة 11 سنة
ما بالك رجل بالخمسينات مع اصغر من هذه الطفلة... و الحر تكفيه الاشارة...


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

حلوو يااا مااي روك النغزااات من فوق لتحت...
الله يسهل على الطفله من جد مسكينه...
وياخذ حقهاااا من ذلك الذئب امين...
وهالشي يصير في كل المجتمعااااات ( بغض النظر عن دياناتها)

يا رب احفظ اعراضنااا وعوراتناا وامن روعااتنا...

تحياتي ويسلموا على القصه المؤثره فعلااا...


ايااااااااااان


----------



## SALVATION (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

_شكرا جزيلاا على الخبر
وربنا موجود يهون عليها وعلى اهلها​_


----------



## mrmr120 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

احنا بقينا فين 
مين يرضى بكدة لية الشباب بقيت تعمل 
كدة خلاص الدنيا باظت 
لما طفلة برائتها تروح منها 
لية ويرضى مين 
دة الواحد بعد كدة يخاف انة يمشى يلاقى حد ضارب لة مطوة فى جنبة
ويقولة تعالى معايا 
عايشين فين دة فى الغابات مش كدة
الله يكون فى عون اسرتها 
وباقى الناس الى خايفة على بناتها​


----------



## man4truth (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

*تصوروا راجل أكبر مع طفله أصغر*
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
اشكركم كلكم على مشاركتكم بس بجد هى جريمة بكل مقايس العقل والشرع والانسانية وكل ما نشعر بة لا يصل جزء مما تشعر بة الطفلة والام وبما اصبحت فية الطفلة وهى لا تعرف ماذا تفعل غدا ولا حتى هتقدر تربيها وحاجات كتيرة بجد بجد صعبة على الانسان تحملها اى ان كان طفل قبطى او مسلم امى عضو سارة احنا بنعرف نتكلم ونستحى زى ما انتى قلتى لكن فعلا هكذا فعل محمد فى عيشة ولا انتى لا تعرفين عن دينك اما هذة الطفلة لا يد لها فما جرى فيها ولكن كل ذنبها انها خافت ان تحكى لى ولدتها ما جرى بيها فى الخارج المفروض بجد تعرفو انى دة حرام دة لو لسة فى حد فى امة محمد بيخاف الحرام والحلال 
__________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

كان الله في عون الطفله ..
لا تستغلوا ماساه الطفله وتمرروا حقدكم علينا للعلن.
وعن الهذره الزايده عاد..
تحياتي
اياااان


----------



## BITAR (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> كان الله في عون الطفله ..
> لا تستغلوا ماساه الطفله وتمرروا حقدكم علينا للعلن.
> وعن الهذره الزايده عاد..
> تحياتي
> اياااان


*اين الحقد*
*الموقف واضح *
*شخص فعل بطفله تتعدى الحاديه عشر*
*وقامت الدنيا ولم تقعد*
*والجميع بلا استثناء يطالب بالقصاص*
*وتطبيق الشريعه*
*ونبيك محمد فعل نفس الشىء *
*مع*
*عائشه*
*ولكن رد الفعل معاكس لرد فعل هذا الشاب*
*برجاء انت تقوم انت بعمل *
*مقارنه*
*بين *
*الموقفين *
*مع الاعتبار ان*
*هذه الطفله اختك او ابنتك*
*وايضا عائشه اختك او ابنتك*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

لااااا يوجد ادنى مجااااال للمقااارنه بين الشيئين..
هذااا  اغتصاااب.... وذاااك زوااااج..
هذاااا لملذه وشهوه شيطااانيه وذاااك لحكمه اااالهيه...

لكن مااا اااقول..
حقدكم يعميكم عن رؤيه ااالحق..
او اااالتفريق...


سلمت امري لله...

تحياتي

اياااان


----------



## BITAR (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*



> ل*حكمه اااالهيه...
> *



*اضحكتينى *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*زواج رجل فى الاربعيين من عمرة*
* بفتاه فى التاسعه من عمرها*
* وفى بعض الروايات السادسه من عمرها*
*حكمه اللهيه*
*ربنا ينور عقلك*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

أاااااااااامين  اتمنى فعلااااا ....
الله ينور عقلي وعقولكم ...
ويثبتني على الحق ويهديكم اليه...

...............


ايااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## ارووجة (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

مؤلم وشي  بشع كتيييررر 
الناس وصلت لهون؟؟؟
بدل مايرسمو بسمة على وجوه الاطفال ويمرحو ويلعبو معاهم.
  بيجرحوهم وبيؤذوهم ويحرموهم من ابسط حقوقهم 
حرموهم من اجمل سنين في عمرهم
حرموهم يعيشو متل اي انسان تاني بيمر بجميع مراحل الحياة بشكل طبيعي.

الاطفال ملائكة بريئة مهما صدر شي منهم بتبقى حاجة بريئة
حرام يحصل معاهم كده

ربنا يكون في العون


----------



## the servant (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

شكرااا اختنا الغالية ع الموضوع دة رغم انة بشع الا انة تنبية لكل اب وام انهم بخلوا بالهم من اطفالهم
ويتبعوهم باستمرار ويصحبوهم يعرفوا اصحابهم خصوصا احنا عشان اعداء الخير لينا كتير
my rockاعجبنب كتير تلميحك فعلا مابالك بواحد عندة اكتر من خمسين وطفلة عندها تسع سنين قمرية


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

frai....
مو غريبه عليك هالتصرفاات وااالكلااام 
دااام زعيمكم الموقر يتكلم بهاااالطريقه...


ايااااااااااان


----------



## My Rock (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> frai....
> مو غريبه عليك هالتصرفاات وااالكلااام
> دااام زعيمكم الموقر يتكلم بهاااالطريقه...
> 
> ...


 
*ما هي الطريقة؟ هل قليت ادبي أو أسأت لاحد؟*
*هل اصبحت الحقيقة اساءة؟*


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> frai....
> مو غريبه عليك هالتصرفاات وااالكلااام
> دااام زعيمكم الموقر يتكلم بهاااالطريقه...
> 
> ...


بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
اولا احنا مغلطناش واستاذ بيتر لم يحكى غير الحقيقة وانت ترود بكلام فعلا يضحك حكمة الاهية بزمتك اية هو اللى حكمة الاهية دى  ياريت تحكم عقلك شوية الزعيم ماهنكش ولا وجهلك انت او غيرك اى اهانة لى حد وياريت لما تتناقش اتناقش فى حدود الحوار ومتخرجش عن الحوار وتهم الغير بالاساءة  وبشكر كل انسان مر على الموضوع وهو فعلا تنبية مهم جدا لكل اسرة 
______________________________

صلو من اجلى


----------



## BITAR (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*



> ويثبتني على الحق


*اى حق تقصد*

*السيف *
*الارهاب*
* الدمار*
* كره الغير*
* عدم قبول الاخر*
* الردة*
* سفك الدماء*
* الزواج بكل انواعه*
* المحرم ؟*
* ارضاع الكبير*
*التبرك ببول الرسول*
* ........الخ*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

يكفي ااااانني ااااعرف وش هاااالحق ....
والله يثبتني عليه ..
حتى الاااااقيه...
ويهديكم وينور لكم طريق اااالحق..

ايااااااااان


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*



My Rock قال:


> *ما هي الطريقة؟ هل قليت ادبي أو أسأت لاحد؟*
> *هل اصبحت الحقيقة اساءة؟*



لااااا ولااا شي ....اطمن خااااالص..

وحسااابناااا في دنياااا ااااخرى...

اياااااااااااااان


----------



## BITAR (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> لااااا ولااا شي ....اطمن خااااالص..
> 
> وحسااابناااا في دنياااا ااااخرى...
> 
> اياااااااااااااان


وطبعا انت تعلم من الذى سيحاسبك
انه
 رب المجد يسوع المسيح
فى المجىء الثانى
ولا عندك كلام تانى
ربنا يثبتك على الحق:spor22:​ملحوظه:​لماذا لم ترد على الحق:spor22: الذى انت تتبعه ​تحياتى​


----------



## BITAR (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> يكفي ااااانني ااااعرف وش هاااالحق ....
> والله يثبتني عليه ..
> حتى الاااااقيه...
> ويهديكم وينور لكم طريق اااالحق..
> ...


*يسوع المسيح له كل المجد*
* يقول*
* انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه*
*وايضا*
* انتم نور العالم *
*فمن منا المفروض *
*انه*
* الحق*
*المحبه والتسامح والسلام*
*ام *
*السيف والانفجارات*
*وبول الرسول*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*



BITAR قال:


> وطبعا انت تعلم من الذى سيحاسبك
> انه
> رب المجد يسوع المسيح
> فى المجىء الثانى
> ...



تحيااااااااتي



اياااااااااااااااااان


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*



BITAR قال:


> *يسوع المسيح له كل المجد*
> * يقول*
> * انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه*
> *وايضا*
> ...




الاااااسلاااام هو دين المحبه واالتسااامح..
دين اااااليسر واااالسهوله...

لااا تنظري اااالى ااافعااال المسلمين بل الى ااالاااسلاام نفسه...
فلااا سيف ولااا انفجاااراات.....بل عدل وتشريعاااات...
ولاااا بول الرسول ولاااا ااارضااع ااالكبير.....بل صلااه وزكاااه وصوم وحج يتزعمهم شهاااااده بااان الرب اااحد صمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواا احد...وااان محمد عبد الله ورسوله بشير ونذير...
حمل الرسااااله واااادى الاااامه وارشد  الااامه الى سواااء السبيل...


اللهم ااارني الحق حقااا وارزقني اتباااعه والبااااطل بااااطلاا والهمني اجتناااابه...

تحيااااااااااتي


اياااااااااان


----------



## jim_halim (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> الاااااسلاااام هو دين المحبه واالتسااامح..
> دين اااااليسر واااالسهوله...
> 
> لااا تنظري اااالى ااافعااال المسلمين بل الى ااالاااسلاام نفسه...
> ...



* سلام و نعمة .. 

كثيراً ما يحاول المسلمون أن يقنعوا العالم أن ليس كل المسلمين إرهابيين 

و لكننا نجد صعوبة في تصديق هذا الكلام حين نلاحظ  أن كل الإرهابيين مسلمين !!!! 

*​


----------



## nonaa (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

ليه ديما بنسيب المشكله الاساسيه ونتكلم ف كلام بعيد عنه خالص
المهم دلوقتى مشكله البنت المسكينه اللي فقدت الثقه ف كل الرجاله
وحتتعقد وكل ما تكبر اكتر حتتعب جدا  واهلها ولما تيجى تتجوز حتعمل ايه
اكيد فيه غيرها بس معندهمش الجرائه يتكلموا
نصلي كلنا من اجلها ومن اجل كل اللي زيها بشفاعه العدرا والبابا كيرلس
ربنا يساعدهم


----------



## BITAR (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> الاااااسلاااام هو دين المحبه واالتسااامح..
> دين اااااليسر واااالسهوله...
> 
> لااا تنظري اااالى ااافعااال المسلمين بل الى ااالاااسلاام نفسه...
> ...


*نهايه كلامى معك على*
* رأى الشاعر الكبير صلاح جاهين *
*عجبى*
*المهم سيبك من *
*الحق*
* بتاعك*
* ونرجع للموضوع المهم *
*اشفاقنا على هذا الفتاه *
*مش*
* كفايه*
* ولابد من الصلاه من اجلها حتى *
*تخرج من هذه الكبوه*
*وكان الله فى عون*
* عائشه*
* سابقا*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## mase7ya (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*



بأبي انت وأمي يا محمد قال:


> الاااااسلاااام هو دين المحبه واالتسااامح..
> دين اااااليسر واااالسهوله...
> 
> لااا تنظري اااالى ااافعااال المسلمين بل الى ااالاااسلاام نفسه...
> ...



كل ايات القتل الى فى القران مش عاجباكى هما يعنى المسلمين من وين بيجيبوا  هاى الاشياء (القتل ,والكرة,الحقد....) من مخهم؟؟؟مش من القران ومن الشريعة تبعتكم ؟؟؟ وازا رسولكم الى هو قدوتكم كان هيك واكتر كيف انتوا بدكم اتكونوا 

زية طبعا  لو رسولكم ماكان هيك كان انتوا مابتكونوا هيك حاقدين وكارهين لكل من هو مسيحى


----------



## أيان جيبوتي (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

كااااان الله في عوون هذه الفتاااااه ...
ونقم ممن ااااذاااها ...
انه على كل شي قدير...

بالنسبه لجيم...
من قااال لك ااان كل الااارهاابين مسلمين...
ااارجو اااان تكون مقتنع باااااجااابتك وغير متحيز...

وبالنسبه لبيرتاااا ولماا العجب فااانااا لم اااقل شي خااارج طور ااالمعقول...

وبالنسبه لمسيحيه ...طبعااا لااا القران ولا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كاااانوا يدعون الى القتل والتشريد ...
لن اااازيد او بمعنى اااصح اااعيد..
لاانكم تعلمون الحق ولكن تكااااابرون..

لااااا حياه لمن تناااادي..


تحياااتي لكم جميعااا...
نشوفكم باااالجوااار..

اياااااااااااااان


----------



## assyrian girl (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

God help her in this moment am really feel sorry for her because she still very young :smil13:


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
مرسية ليكم جميعا على مشاركتكم وكل مناقشتكم الرائعة ولنقراء معا اخر التطورات والافتاءات
تعرضت فتاة صغيرة لم يتجاوز عمرها 11 عاما وتدعى هند من محافظة القليوبية إلى حادث اغتصاب بشع من شاب عمره 21 عاما حيث قام هذا الشاب المجرم بتهديدها بالسلاح والقتل إلا إن اغتصبها داخل أحدى العمارات المهجورة ونتج عن هذا الحادث البشع إن حملت تلك الطفلة ووضعت مولودة منذ 10 أيام وأطلقت عليها اسم منه الله ..وهذه ألام هي اصغر أم مصرية . 

والان جاءت سعاد صالح لتفتي بجلد "هند" ووالديها! 

أفتت الدكتورة سعاد صالح عميدة كلية الدراسات الإسلامية بنات سابقا بتطبيق حد القذف على الطفلة هند، والتي أثارت أزمة داخل الرأي العام المصري بعد إنجابها لطفل وهي في الحادية عشرة من عمرها؛ متهمة شابًّا باغتصابها بالقوة. 

وتأتي فتوى الدكتورة سعاد عقب إعلان الطب الشرعي بأن تحليل الـ "dna" المبدئي أثبت بأنه لا علاقة بين المتهم باغتصاب هند وبين المولود، وهو ما يؤكد براءته من التهمة المنسوبة إليه باغتصاب الفتاة. 

وقد اعتبرت الدكتورة سعاد ما تداولته وسائل الإعلام على لسان "هند" نوعًا من إشاعة الفاحشة، والظلم البين، مصداقا لقوله تعالى في سورة النور: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَن تَشِيعَ الْفَاحِشَةُ فِي الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآَخِرَةِ وَاللهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ}. 

وأكدت الدكتورة سعاد في فتواها أن ما قامت به "هند" وثبوت كذب ادعائها بالقرائن المبدئية يعد من باب القذف الذي جاء في قول الله عز وجل: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْغَافِلاَتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ لُعِنُوا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآَخِرَةِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ}، مشيرة إلى أن التعبير بالمحصنات من باب الأغلب، لكنه يشمل القذف للرجل والأنثى. 

وتقول الدكتورة سعاد لـ"إسلام أون لاين": "إن ما حدث بالنسبة لادعاء الاغتصاب من هند، والقول بأنها أكرهت واغتصبت تحت التهديد، وبعد ما أشارت إليه التحقيقات من كذب هذا الادعاء، ووجود أشخاص آخرين تناوبوا على هذه الفتاة، كل هذا حسب د. سعاد يوجب حد القذف الوارد في قوله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً وَلاَ تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَدًا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ}. 

حدان وليس واحدًا 

وتذهب د. سعاد إلى أبعد من ذلك، حيث تشير إلى أن حد القذف لا بد أن يطبق على هند ووالديها اللذين ساعداها على المضي في كذبها. 

وتستطرد قائلا: "إن المكاسب التي حصلت عليها أسرة هند نتيجة لادعاها الاغتصاب من شخص بعينه، وما وقع على أسرة المدعي عليه من ظلم ونفور وقطيعة من المحيطين بهم والمجتمع، كل ذلك يستوجب إقامة حد القذف على هند وأفراد أسرتها، لما ترتب على ذلك من تشهير وأضرار أدبية ومادية أدت إلى وقف رزق هذه الأسرة". 

وعلى الرغم من فتواها القاطعة إلا أن د. سعاد ترى أنه لا بد من إجراء تحليل آخر من الطب الشرعي لتكون هناك نتيجة قطعية بعدم انتساب الطفل للمتهم، وبذلك يثبت على هند حد القذف، حتى لا تسول لواحدة من الفتيات نفسها أن تكرر ما حدث، وتقلب الرأي العام عن طريق وسائل الإعلام ضد شخص لحساب آخرين. 

كما تؤكد أنه من الواجب شرعا على القنوات الفضائية التي تناولت قضية هند أن تصحح صورة من تم اتهامه بالاغتصاب ظلما كما شوهتها، مصداقا لقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ اللهَ يَأمُرُكُمْ أَن تُؤَدُّوا الأمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَن تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ}، وقال أيضا: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاءَ للهِ وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَوِ الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأقْرَبِينَ}. 

ويوافق الشيخ علي أبو الحسن رئيس لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر سابقا الدكتورة سعاد في إقامة حد القذف على هند، مؤكدا: "كان من الأولى أن يكون معها بينة قبل القول بأن شخصًا بعينه قام باغتصابها." 


وأضاف: "ما دام قد ثبت أن اغتصابها كان ادعاء منها؛ فعليها حد القذف وحد الزنا، حيث ثبت أنها حاملة من سفاح، ادعت كذبا أنها اغتصبت، وقذفت رجلا . 

وأشار أبو الحسن إلى أنه كان من المفترض بداية ألا يتم القبض على من ادعت عليه الفتاة أنه اغتصبها حتى يثبت ذلك عليه، ولذلك فمن حق هذا المتهم طلب تعويض شرعي على حبسه. 

أما الشيخ عبد الحميد الأطرش رئيس لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر فيرى أنه ينبغي على "هند" وأسرتها أن تعوض الذي اتهموه باغتصابها والحمل منه سفاحا بعد التيقن من براءته، لما وقع عليه من أضرار، حتى لا يتهم الأبرياء زورا. 

ويشير إلى أن الادعاء الكاذب بالاغتصاب يعد قذفا، حدد الشرع له عقوبة باسمه وهو حد القذف، ويصل إلى ثمانين جلدة، وبالتالي فثبوت كذب المدعية بالاغتصاب يوقع عليها حد القذف إن كانت بالغة وعاقلة أما الأطفال فلا. 

قاصر لا تجلد 

الدكتور محمد دسوقي أستاذ الشريعة بكلية دار العلوم يوضح أن قضية الاغتصاب في أصلها تحتاج إلى إثبات، وكون الإنسان يرمي شخصا بتهمة وهو بريء فإن ذلك يعد قذفا، والقذف له عقوبة معروفة وهي الجلد. 

ومع ذلك يرى دسوقي أن "هند" في سن القاصر، والأرجح في اتهامها أنه اختلطت عليها الأمور، وخافت أن تخبر عن الشخص الحقيقي الذي نال منها فقالت ما قالت. 

وأضاف أنه كان ينبغي أن يرجع إليها حتى يمكن أن نجد حلا لإثبات الطفل، خاصة أن قضية النسب أهم من قضية القذف، وعليه فالمهم معرفة الشخص الحقيقي الذي أثمرت العلاقة بينها وبينه عن وجود طفل. 

وعلل الدسوقي رأيه بأن هناك مشكلة أخرى في الحد وهو أن يصر الشخص على اعترافه أكثر من مرة، وهذا التحليل الطبي ليس حقيقيا بنسبة 100%، ولا يمكن الأخذ به بصورة جازمة، وكان ينبغي أن تكون هناك محاولة لمعرفة الحقيقة من البنت، وكونها أصرت على الشخص قد يكون فيه نصيب من الصحة. 

ويشدد على رفضه القول بإقامة حد القذف على هند تطبيقا؛ لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ادرءوا الحدود بالشبهات"، والقذف حد يمكن أن يدرأ بشبهة لصغر سنها، فإن اعترفت بالفاعل الحقيقي فينزل بها العقوبة، إلا إذا تنازل صاحب الحق. 

ويلفت إلى أن الحدود الشرعية تتشدد الشريعة في إقامتها، فلا تقام إلا بعد التثبت الصحيح المتيقن منه ببينة لا ريب فيها، حتى لا نتهم بأننا نقيم الحدود بأدلة غير كافية. 

لا حد بالـ "dna" 

أما الدكتور عبد الحي عزب أستاذ الفقه بكلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الأزهر فيؤكد أن التحليل الوراثي يؤخذ به في إثبات النسب، ولا يؤخذ به في إثبات جريمة الاغتصاب أو حد القذف أو الزنا. 

ويعلل ذلك بأن تحليل الـ " DNA" يعد عنصرا يؤخذ به استثناء بجانب ادعاء الزواج على سبيل التأكيد.. والاستثناء كما تقول القاعدة الشرعية والقانونية: "لا يتوسع في استخدامه بينما يفصل في محله"، وعليه فلا ينسحب الاستثناء في ثبوت النسب بالتحليل الوراثي على ثبوت حد القذف أو ثبوت جرائم الاغتصاب. 

ويوضح عزب أنه إذا ادعت امرأة على فلان أنه اغتصبها أو زنا بها، وتبين براءة الشخص من هذه التهمة فإنها تكون في حكم من قذفته؛ لأن القذف هو تعيير بالزنا، وبالقياس فالحد يطبق على القاذف إذا رمى امرأة بالزنا، فإن الحد يطبق على القاذفة إذا رمت إنسانا بالزنا، وعليه عند عدم ثبوت الدعوة تكون قد قذفته، ويكون من حق ولي الأمر تطبيق حد القذف. 

ويشير إلى أن هناك فرقا بين كون امرأة ادعت الاغتصاب وحملت منه، فهذا ادعاء بالزنا والاغتصاب، فعند عدم البينة يثبت عليها حد القذف، أما لو أثبت التحليل الوراثي عدم بنوة طفل لشخص متهم في جريمة الاغتصاب؛ فيكون ذلك براءة للمغتصب، وينتهي الأمر دون إقامة حد قذف على الفتاة لأن الحد له أمور أخرى 
_____________________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## la Vierge Marie (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

و* لكن الطفلة ايضا اخطات لما ذهبت مع ذلك الاحمق الى العمارة
انا لا ادافع عنه و لكن كلاهما مخطئان*


----------



## رانا (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

ايه الشباب راعو الله فيما تفعلون فاذا كانت هذه اختك فكيف تتصرف اشبع ذاتك بحب الله واعمل لكى تتيسر لك ظروف معيشية بسيطه لتوأمن اشباع رغباتك بعيدا عن تلك الاعمال المشينه


----------



## esambraveheart (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طفلة.. حامل في الشهر التاسع*

*

برنسيسةاسكندرية قال:



بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
مرسية ليكم جميعا على مشاركتكم وكل مناقشتكم الرائعة ولنقراء معا اخر التطورات والافتاءات
تعرضت فتاة صغيرة لم يتجاوز عمرها 11 عاما وتدعى هند من محافظة القليوبية إلى حادث اغتصاب بشع من شاب عمره 21 عاما حيث قام هذا الشاب المجرم بتهديدها بالسلاح والقتل إلا إن اغتصبها داخل أحدى العمارات المهجورة ونتج عن هذا الحادث البشع إن حملت تلك الطفلة ووضعت مولودة منذ 10 أيام وأطلقت عليها اسم منه الله ..وهذه ألام هي اصغر أم مصرية . 

والان جاءت سعاد صالح لتفتي بجلد "هند" ووالديها! 

أفتت الدكتورة سعاد صالح عميدة كلية الدراسات الإسلامية بنات سابقا بتطبيق حد القذف على الطفلة هند، والتي أثارت أزمة داخل الرأي العام المصري بعد إنجابها لطفل وهي في الحادية عشرة من عمرها؛ متهمة شابًّا باغتصابها بالقوة. 

وتأتي فتوى الدكتورة سعاد عقب إعلان الطب الشرعي بأن تحليل الـ "dna" المبدئي أثبت بأنه لا علاقة بين المتهم باغتصاب هند وبين المولود، وهو ما يؤكد براءته من التهمة المنسوبة إليه باغتصاب الفتاة. 

وقد اعتبرت الدكتورة سعاد ما تداولته وسائل الإعلام على لسان "هند" نوعًا من إشاعة الفاحشة، والظلم البين، مصداقا لقوله تعالى في سورة النور: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَن تَشِيعَ الْفَاحِشَةُ فِي الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآَخِرَةِ وَاللهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ}. 

وأكدت الدكتورة سعاد في فتواها أن ما قامت به "هند" وثبوت كذب ادعائها بالقرائن المبدئية يعد من باب القذف الذي جاء في قول الله عز وجل: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْغَافِلاَتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ لُعِنُوا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآَخِرَةِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ}، مشيرة إلى أن التعبير بالمحصنات من باب الأغلب، لكنه يشمل القذف للرجل والأنثى. 

وتقول الدكتورة سعاد لـ"إسلام أون لاين": "إن ما حدث بالنسبة لادعاء الاغتصاب من هند، والقول بأنها أكرهت واغتصبت تحت التهديد، وبعد ما أشارت إليه التحقيقات من كذب هذا الادعاء، ووجود أشخاص آخرين تناوبوا على هذه الفتاة، كل هذا حسب د. سعاد يوجب حد القذف الوارد في قوله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً وَلاَ تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَدًا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ}. 

حدان وليس واحدًا 

وتذهب د. سعاد إلى أبعد من ذلك، حيث تشير إلى أن حد القذف لا بد أن يطبق على هند ووالديها اللذين ساعداها على المضي في كذبها. 

وتستطرد قائلا: "إن المكاسب التي حصلت عليها أسرة هند نتيجة لادعاها الاغتصاب من شخص بعينه، وما وقع على أسرة المدعي عليه من ظلم ونفور وقطيعة من المحيطين بهم والمجتمع، كل ذلك يستوجب إقامة حد القذف على هند وأفراد أسرتها، لما ترتب على ذلك من تشهير وأضرار أدبية ومادية أدت إلى وقف رزق هذه الأسرة". 

وعلى الرغم من فتواها القاطعة إلا أن د. سعاد ترى أنه لا بد من إجراء تحليل آخر من الطب الشرعي لتكون هناك نتيجة قطعية بعدم انتساب الطفل للمتهم، وبذلك يثبت على هند حد القذف، حتى لا تسول لواحدة من الفتيات نفسها أن تكرر ما حدث، وتقلب الرأي العام عن طريق وسائل الإعلام ضد شخص لحساب آخرين. 

كما تؤكد أنه من الواجب شرعا على القنوات الفضائية التي تناولت قضية هند أن تصحح صورة من تم اتهامه بالاغتصاب ظلما كما شوهتها، مصداقا لقوله تعالى: {إِنَّ اللهَ يَأمُرُكُمْ أَن تُؤَدُّوا الأمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَن تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ}، وقال أيضا: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ شُهَدَاءَ للهِ وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَوِ الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأقْرَبِينَ}. 

ويوافق الشيخ علي أبو الحسن رئيس لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر سابقا الدكتورة سعاد في إقامة حد القذف على هند، مؤكدا: "كان من الأولى أن يكون معها بينة قبل القول بأن شخصًا بعينه قام باغتصابها." 


وأضاف: "ما دام قد ثبت أن اغتصابها كان ادعاء منها؛ فعليها حد القذف وحد الزنا، حيث ثبت أنها حاملة من سفاح، ادعت كذبا أنها اغتصبت، وقذفت رجلا . 

وأشار أبو الحسن إلى أنه كان من المفترض بداية ألا يتم القبض على من ادعت عليه الفتاة أنه اغتصبها حتى يثبت ذلك عليه، ولذلك فمن حق هذا المتهم طلب تعويض شرعي على حبسه. 

أما الشيخ عبد الحميد الأطرش رئيس لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر فيرى أنه ينبغي على "هند" وأسرتها أن تعوض الذي اتهموه باغتصابها والحمل منه سفاحا بعد التيقن من براءته، لما وقع عليه من أضرار، حتى لا يتهم الأبرياء زورا. 

ويشير إلى أن الادعاء الكاذب بالاغتصاب يعد قذفا، حدد الشرع له عقوبة باسمه وهو حد القذف، ويصل إلى ثمانين جلدة، وبالتالي فثبوت كذب المدعية بالاغتصاب يوقع عليها حد القذف إن كانت بالغة وعاقلة أما الأطفال فلا. 

قاصر لا تجلد 

الدكتور محمد دسوقي أستاذ الشريعة بكلية دار العلوم يوضح أن قضية الاغتصاب في أصلها تحتاج إلى إثبات، وكون الإنسان يرمي شخصا بتهمة وهو بريء فإن ذلك يعد قذفا، والقذف له عقوبة معروفة وهي الجلد. 

ومع ذلك يرى دسوقي أن "هند" في سن القاصر، والأرجح في اتهامها أنه اختلطت عليها الأمور، وخافت أن تخبر عن الشخص الحقيقي الذي نال منها فقالت ما قالت. 

وأضاف أنه كان ينبغي أن يرجع إليها حتى يمكن أن نجد حلا لإثبات الطفل، خاصة أن قضية النسب أهم من قضية القذف، وعليه فالمهم معرفة الشخص الحقيقي الذي أثمرت العلاقة بينها وبينه عن وجود طفل. 

وعلل الدسوقي رأيه بأن هناك مشكلة أخرى في الحد وهو أن يصر الشخص على اعترافه أكثر من مرة، وهذا التحليل الطبي ليس حقيقيا بنسبة 100%، ولا يمكن الأخذ به بصورة جازمة، وكان ينبغي أن تكون هناك محاولة لمعرفة الحقيقة من البنت، وكونها أصرت على الشخص قد يكون فيه نصيب من الصحة. 

ويشدد على رفضه القول بإقامة حد القذف على هند تطبيقا؛ لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ادرءوا الحدود بالشبهات"، والقذف حد يمكن أن يدرأ بشبهة لصغر سنها، فإن اعترفت بالفاعل الحقيقي فينزل بها العقوبة، إلا إذا تنازل صاحب الحق. 

ويلفت إلى أن الحدود الشرعية تتشدد الشريعة في إقامتها، فلا تقام إلا بعد التثبت الصحيح المتيقن منه ببينة لا ريب فيها، حتى لا نتهم بأننا نقيم الحدود بأدلة غير كافية. 

لا حد بالـ "dna" 

أما الدكتور عبد الحي عزب أستاذ الفقه بكلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الأزهر فيؤكد أن التحليل الوراثي يؤخذ به في إثبات النسب، ولا يؤخذ به في إثبات جريمة الاغتصاب أو حد القذف أو الزنا. 

ويعلل ذلك بأن تحليل الـ " DNA" يعد عنصرا يؤخذ به استثناء بجانب ادعاء الزواج على سبيل التأكيد.. والاستثناء كما تقول القاعدة الشرعية والقانونية: "لا يتوسع في استخدامه بينما يفصل في محله"، وعليه فلا ينسحب الاستثناء في ثبوت النسب بالتحليل الوراثي على ثبوت حد القذف أو ثبوت جرائم الاغتصاب. 

ويوضح عزب أنه إذا ادعت امرأة على فلان أنه اغتصبها أو زنا بها، وتبين براءة الشخص من هذه التهمة فإنها تكون في حكم من قذفته؛ لأن القذف هو تعيير بالزنا، وبالقياس فالحد يطبق على القاذف إذا رمى امرأة بالزنا، فإن الحد يطبق على القاذفة إذا رمت إنسانا بالزنا، وعليه عند عدم ثبوت الدعوة تكون قد قذفته، ويكون من حق ولي الأمر تطبيق حد القذف. 

ويشير إلى أن هناك فرقا بين كون امرأة ادعت الاغتصاب وحملت منه، فهذا ادعاء بالزنا والاغتصاب، فعند عدم البينة يثبت عليها حد القذف، أما لو أثبت التحليل الوراثي عدم بنوة طفل لشخص متهم في جريمة الاغتصاب؛ فيكون ذلك براءة للمغتصب، وينتهي الأمر دون إقامة حد قذف على الفتاة لأن الحد له أمور أخرى 
_____________________________
صلو من اجلى

أنقر للتوسيع...

مجرد لمس جسد البنت قاصرا كانت ام بالغه بدون رضاها يعد اغتصابا حتي لو لم يكن هناك حمل
ثم اين الشرع الاسلامي من جريمة التغرير بالقاصر اذا افترضنا حتى ان البنت ذهبت مع من غرر بها طواعية و اختيارا....؟؟؟؟ انها قاصر و لا تعقل ولا زالت لاتدرك العواقب الوخيمه التي ستترتب علي استجابتها للتغرير بها
و اين الشرطه من تنفيذ القانون و البحث الجاد عمن غرر بالفتاه برضاها او اغتصبها رغما عنها.؟؟؟؟
قد يكون الامر اختلط علي الفتاه في التعرف علي الجاني وهي لاتدرك ان هناك  مايسمى بحد القذف الذي يهددها و يرهبها به الان فطاحل الاسلام الذي لا يميز و لا يرحم سن الفتاه و ضعف عزيمة مراهقه لا تعقل امام اغواء ذئب محنك متربص..خاصة و ان الموضوع كان قد مضي عليه خمسة شهور يصعب بعدها حتي علي اقوياء الذاكره تذكر كل شئ بدقه و التعرف علي الشخص يقينا
و اين الاسلام من البحث عن حل لفتاة قاصر لا تدرى من امرها شيئا بدلا من تسليط سيف و ارهاب حد القذف عليها و اعتبارها زانيه تستوجب تطبيق الحد
هل يفعل الاسلام هذا بطفله مخدوعه ليرهبها و يرهب اهلها ليغلقوا افواههم و يبتلعوا ظلم الظالم الذي هو الان حرا طليقا و لا يواصلوا البحث عمن غرر بابنتهم و لتريح الشرطه نفسها  معتبرة ان هذه الطفله كالداعرات و لا يصح ن تضيع الشرطه و قتها الثمين مع ادعاءاتهم الكاذبه؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل هذا هو العدل و كل العدل الذي استخرجه فطاحل الاسلام الذى لا يرحم لهذه الطفله؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------

